# First night out for ****



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

Me and a couple buddies went out for some **** tonight. We're out for just over 2 hrs and the **** were everywhere. Had a blast.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like you all had a good time.


----------

